
How to Get a Killer Whale to Say ‘Hello’ - digital55
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/31/science/killer-whale-hello-mimicry.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
======
ggm
English is a terrible language sometimes because its semantically quite
confusing.

"say" could mean "enunciate the sounds" (the whale is doing that) or could
mean "speak, with intent and purpose and understanding of the words behind it"

I'm glad the headline posted here says 'get' because I don't think 'make' or
'teach' are the words you'd use.

If the Orca had been able to do this in the wild, I'd be more impressed. it
would imply motivation to engage which I think is absent in a hand reared,
tank reared beast.

